# Deep Tissue Massage



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Hopefully this is the correct sub-forum.

Thinking of treating myself to a deep tissue massage. I have several little niggles in different areas of my body that could do with looking at. I have some knots on the right side of my traps, my soleus's could do with a loosening up and I think a service in general wouldn't go a miss! (I regulary sretch in case anybody suggests this)

Never had a deep tissue before though have been to an eosteopath a few times and her method was masseus based as opposed to just cracking everything back into place straight off.

Anybody got any idea what I can expect to pay? If it goes by the hour or per bodypart?

I know it's supposed to hurt, good thing I like pain 

Cheers

BennyC


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have always wandered this and always wanted to have one. Is it not something that the missus could learn to do as would much rather her have a bang than paying someone. The fact she loves giving me pain would be a bonus for her too...........


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

My mother/brother have used the same masseuse which came to the house was round £45p/h but not sure if it was deep tissue. Ideally I want a going over head to toe but seeing as it'd probaly take near to 2 hours £90 is a bit steep! or is it...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mate..if you get somebody who knows what they are doing,it hurts like fcuk.

I have been having it regular for years as im like the Johnathon Woodgate of BBing....no joke.

Been going since oct with a string of probs...including a bad RC prob.

Wish i had it done in earlier years as some of my scar tissue is like chewing gum.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BennyC said:


> My mother/brother have used the same masseuse which came to the house was round £45p/h but not sure if it was deep tissue. Ideally I want a going over head to toe but seeing as it'd probaly take near to 2 hours £90 is a bit steep! or is it...


Yeah i agree and not sure if the benefits would be worth it??

I wander how many people on here get regular tissue massages.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bump for more info, have no idea where to even start looking locally to find this service but would love it - def got some damage in my right trap, damage in my right shoulder (as a result of trap/destabilisation)

Would love to get someone who knows what they are doing to go to town on it, but not confident I know what to look/ask for?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Use this site guy's!

http://www.physiodirectory.co.uk/pages/Alton.php


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Mods: Feel free to add a poll.

Ever had a DTM?

-Yes

-No

-Yes - loved the pain

-Yes - hated the pain

-Whats a massage?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Get ART (active release therapy) this will fix you up in no time it hurts a lot though!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> bump for more info, have no idea where to even start looking locally to find this service but would love it - def got some damage in my right trap, damage in my right shoulder (as a result of trap/destabilisation)
> 
> Would love to get someone who knows what they are doing to go to town on it, but not confident I know what to look/ask for?


RS your a friend of George (geo) arnt you?? Im pretty sure he had something like this done not so long ago so could ask him. Im not sure if it was a deep massage or something to do with his lower back op..........


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> RS your a friend of George (geo) arnt you?? Im pretty sure he had something like this done not so long ago so could ask him. Im not sure if it was a deep massage or something to do with his lower back op..........


Wouldnt go so far as to say friend, I don't even like the guy :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I had totally forgot about that, I'll nip his head


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Wouldnt go so far as to say friend, I don't even like the guy :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had totally forgot about that, I'll nip his head


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Let me know how you get on mate!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tbh if having DMT i find it only hurts in the places that contain a lot of scar tissue...obviously..lol

I love the hurt pain you get in the back area,other places hurt real bad...i had right under the armpit done...i can tell you,thats worse than pulling teeth.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Have sports massage monthly.

Calves and IT bands are enough to have me doing hyper extensions off table when they hit a tender spot.

Once you have had a few look at doing some foam rolling in between visits to keep muscles supple.

Normally pay £25 phr


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

had it done this morning on my back and traps... felt wiped out after felt sick and dizzy... good now tho... will probably be sore tmw....

steve:thumb:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Had i done last week, full body, took just over an hour. It does hurt a bit especially on my back, but i felt great and very loose after it. Ill try book in once a month from now on. I think its well worth the cash.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

One of the dads who does the school run with me started at my gym with me in the new year. doesn't go regular enough to be my training partner per say, but as I have been helping him etc,

He's a sports therapist, used him a few times in the past but I now get massage therapy for free!!! He specialises in oriental massage etc. Weird really having deep massage as it can tickle whilst giving excruiating pain at the same time, which freaks me out.

He'd worked on my shoulder a few times and done nothing though, whilst 2 trips to physio, sorted it. Don't get me wrong though, I feel massage is better for most things than physio, it just doesn't always work.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I *think* I've had my IT band done.

A friend of mine at Uni has given my legs the going over a few times. Having watched Eddie Izzards documentary about his marathons and having his done I think it was the same. Probaly not done quite so well but I can confirm it was very uncomfortable.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

IT band is really horrible....but try getting under the armpit done.....thats just pure evil i can tell you.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

The girls at the sauna give good ones :whistling:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Anybody reccomend a place near Swansea, South Wales to get this done and also roughly how much the going rate is around here?

Thanks


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

DTM and ART both hurt a lot if done correctly.I've had both and crying over the therapist. First time I had ART (which helped my ankle tendonitis hugely) I actually threw up.

Other than the fact I'm a wimp, this kind of therapy has helped enormously, both with treatment of the condition, but also in improving mobility and rotation of the injury.

I would recommend them.

To whoever had IT band therapy....You are far far braver than I, just foam rolling the IT band is pain enough.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Managed to find the masseus that sorted my brothers back after he screwed it deadlifting incorrectly.

£25 for 30 minutes and a further £10 for every 15 minutes after that. An hours massage for £45 doesn't seem too bad. Though the extra 15 minutes from 75 to 90 minutes is only £5 extra.

She's based in the Hertfordshire area if anybody wants details.

Very likely I have one over easter so will report back. Deffinatley get the shoulders & traps a royal going over!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I get it done every 3or4 weeks, I train my therapist in the gym so works out handy 

I had ART done on my shoulder last week as twinged it during training. Fcuk my life that was painful.

Calves, IT's and pirimormis are pretty uncomfortable too


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

deep tisue massages do hurt but feel real good, just grit your teeth. i dont know about other places but my physio charges £35 per session (that could be anything from 30mins to 2hours+ , just until its finnished) i would recomend it if you are in pain. just dont go to the gym after on the same day.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> i would recomend it if you are in pain. just dont go to the gym after on the same day.


I've asked whether I should have a day off after in which case I'll adjust my routine order so that it fits.

I wonder if training the bodyparts to be DTM'd on the day (in the morning( would be beneficial or a bad idea...


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Got it booked for the 1st of April. Home vist, £45 for an hour. Going to have the neck/shoulders/back area worked on.

Said it's fine to train on the day but preferably before and nothing OTT. Can train the following day if I wish providing I stretch well pre & post. Though most people suffer from soreness/bruising.

Just so happens to be my rest day the following day & shoulders/traps on the day of the massage so will give these a much lighter & quicker session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good, let us know how you get on mate!! Good price too!


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah DTM really do hurt on the back, esp between the shoulder blades (for me) wheres theres knots. Nowt worse than having the full weight of someone on your back whilst digging the end of their elbow in you as they roll over a knot!

Must admit, when ive got full body massages, they never seem to work the chest or abs?!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dazsmith69 said:


> Must admit, when ive got full body massages, they never seem to work the chest or abs?!


Most should work the chest, especially if it's deep tissue and you train as a lot of people are tight in the chest/front of shoulders.

As for abs, some will - but don't forget you have a load of important organs beneath them so only certain therapists will be able to do this.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Well that wasn't too bad! Went dead quickly!

Had back, a little hips, and some shoulders/upper chest done briefly. Spent ALOT of time on my traps & rhomboids as these were quite bad. Some reasonable discomfort but nothing I couldn't handle!

Also recommended some bicep & neck stretches too which will be useful.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Did it feel good? How does it feel now?

I have quite a few knots in my left shoulder blade, spoke to a guy who does DTM and he says he can get these out for me?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Well that wasn't too bad! Went dead quickly!
> 
> Had back, a little hips, and some shoulders/upper chest done briefly. Spent ALOT of time on my traps & rhomboids as these were quite bad. Some reasonable discomfort but nothing I couldn't handle!
> 
> Also recommended some bicep & neck stretches too which will be useful.


Have one every two weeks mainly on my shoulders/trap area - hurt like ****, sore next day, I even get some bruising but funny it does help 

And once every six weeks a all over body one :thumb:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Did it feel good? How does it feel now?
> 
> I have quite a few knots in my left shoulder blade, spoke to a guy who does DTM and he says he can get these out for me?


The warm up feels good the rest isn't particulary 'relaxing' but I do feel nice and 'loose' now.

If you've ever foam rolled your calves it's similar to this. Having bunches of fibres pushed about and pressure on knots to help relieve them.

She used something like 'target pressure' or something on really tough ones and basically just pushes on them super hard.

Basically all around my shoulder blades and the edges (top & bottom) of my traps got a good going over.

You might find it takes a few sessions as she didn't get them all out but sure as hell hit alot of them.

I took some L-glutamine before bed as I trained back yesterday and don't seem to ache too bad today. Feel like I have some DOMS in my traps right now though so will take some more in about an hour as I just had lunch. Stretching frequently will also help to reduce occurance of knots.


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

I suggest getting a thera cane and a trigger point self work book. Since I used this I have had to spend far less money on things like massage, physio etc..

A deep tissue massage is well worth it every so often tho


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

gb666 said:


> Have sports massage monthly.
> 
> Calves and IT bands are enough to have me doing hyper extensions off table when they hit a tender spot.
> 
> ...


£25? that is very cheap...i'm seeing a chap tomorrow who'll be charging £60 for an hour.... :confused1:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Bassmonster - Use google to look for some people near you, you should find them cheaper than that!


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

knightrider said:


> I suggest getting a thera cane and a trigger point self work book. Since I used this I have had to spend far less money on things like massage, physio etc..
> 
> A deep tissue massage is well worth it every so often tho


Any links to these?



bassmonster said:


> £25? that is very cheap...i'm seeing a chap tomorrow who'll be charging £60 for an hour.... :confused1:


Know a guy that does it for £10, I just don`t like travelling after a massage


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Hopefully this is the correct sub-forum.
> 
> Thinking of treating myself to a deep tissue massage. I have several little niggles in different areas of my body that could do with looking at. I have some knots on the right side of my traps, my soleus's could do with a loosening up and I think a service in general wouldn't go a miss! (I regulary sretch in case anybody suggests this)
> 
> ...


I get one every 8 weeks or so and cost me £30 for an hour ..well worth it ...feel the better of it for about 3 weeks after .............before things start knoting up again.lol.......would get one every bloody week if I could afford it.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i have it done every saturday on my quads.hams and calves especially running up to the show.....

had it done last saturday and it WIPED me out.. got home and spewed and [email protected]@T for britain :cool2: ... didnt help having the colonic in the same week.....Lol....helped with my constipation tho...

this week ive got quads,hams calves and back also find it very good if you have lumps from jabbing.?

steve


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

had had to this week. one on a rhomboid issue and the second on my illiac crest both sides as have unbelievable tension and adhesions causing bursitis.

painful but very effective and a must for weightlifters IMO.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I been thinking of getting t his done recently,

how does it benefit a bodybuilder ? would breaking down the muscle/scaqr tissue laed to increased growth ?

i notice alot of the pros in there vids, jay/ronnie get this done, so must be of some use..


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

really frees up the knots and tightness mate. Try one you will love the feeling after


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

used to have them weekly due to rugby, great for loosening you up . legs for me was not a happy time , iv got decent size calfs and when someone puts there elbow in real deep wow thats pain ,but one that you look forward to. i would say though every masseur uses the same techniques but they all feel different, from women who are not as strong so use elbows or knuckles and if you wind them up can be sadistic lol but fun . our club has a physio/massuer who is 6foot2 and weighs, fit 18 stone ,best massuer going but but ugly lol:thumb:


----------

